# ISO info on goat/sheep/buffalo cheese products



## goatcheeseman (Mar 26, 2008)

hi I am looking for info on goatcheese products as well as 
sheeps cheese and waterbuffalo cheese


----------



## pdswife (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi, welcome!

I'm sure someone will come along and give you some answers.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DC!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 26, 2008)

goatcheeseman said:


> hi I am looking for info on goatcheese products as well as sheeps cheese and waterbuffalo cheese


 
That's kind of a broad category ... if you could narrow down what it is that you want to know perhaps we could help you ... like, what is it that you want to know about them?


----------



## Bilby (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!


----------



## jennyema (Mar 27, 2008)

goatcheeseman said:


> hi I am looking for info on goatcheese products as well as
> sheeps cheese and waterbuffalo cheese


 

What is it that you want to know?


----------

